# Im Back.



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

okay, well i guess im back to posting all of my questions on here, since my opinions dont match with some others on the fb group. so anyway, you will probably be seeing a lot more of me again. **i do not mean for this post to be offensive to any of the people who disagreed with my opinion about Oliver, so please lets not bring it up**


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

It's because you were trolling the group...


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm going to lock this for now to avoid anything starting.


----------

